# How to check for chip on vr ecu



## Negs (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there any way to check the ecu for a chip i got a 95 gti vr6 and gutted it for a swap and the kid i got the car from says it was chipped but he dont know much. 
Either physically check it or scan it maybe with a vag com 
any help much appreciated


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Negs said:


> Is there any way to check the ecu for a chip i got a 95 gti vr6 and gutted it for a swap and the kid i got the car from says it was chipped but he dont know much.
> Either physically check it or scan it maybe with a vag com
> any help much appreciated


 

This is the 30V V6 forum. You have a 12V VR6. 

Since it's a '95, it probably has an actual chip soldered onto the mainboard of the ECU. You can remove the cover and see if there's something there that looks unusual, usually covered in potting compound (epoxy). 

Read this to see why it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Negs (Oct 3, 2010)

My bad on the wrong forum i know it is a 12v didn't notice the "V6" not "VR6" Just wasn't 100% sure if it did have a physical chip or software Thanks for clarifying it for me even though its the wrong forum I'll open it up and check Pretty comfortable with that since i have built a few computers (PC's) So Thanks Again 
I'm Outta Here


----------

